# Perfection Boats?



## knoxess (Nov 16, 2011)

Anybody heard of a Perfection skiff? I did a search but can't find anything. It's on the lot at my mechanic - it's in kinda rough shape, but I like the look of it.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Perfection Industries.. Post a picture of the skiff and I'll get you some info..


----------



## knoxess (Nov 16, 2011)

Industries, huh? 

Getting a pic is going to be tough right now. I know it's about 16' and has a jonboat layout. It looks a bit like it has a modified tri-hull bow. All fiberglass. 

What basics can you tell me about it? Good construction? Draft? Weight?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Does it look anything like the boat below?


----------



## knoxess (Nov 16, 2011)

Not at all.

I think it looks more like a Hewes - like this:










But it's almost completely open.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's one for sale

Craigslist: 16ft perfection boat (skiff) http://gulfport.craigslist.org/boa/3796508854.html


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Perfection's (if it is the brand I owned) were built in the 1970's-80's in Broward County, Fl. off Griffin Road two blocks west of 441 (SR7) in a warehouse area long gone. Mine was a 16 ft tri-hull with a stand-up center consloe, splatter coat inside finish. Built like a tank as it took an old Merc 80 to push it past 30 mph.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Is that a pic of the boat on the lot?


----------



## knoxess (Nov 16, 2011)

Here it is:


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like one of 64 cloned boats from that era. All you need to know is that it is fiberglass and if it is still operating it should be a solid boat.


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

Who ever posted the red skiff with the wood spray rail, PLEASE tell me where I could look for one or who makes/made them. Its AWSOME!
HabanaJoe


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Who ever posted the red skiff with the wood spray rail, PLEASE tell me where I could look for one or who makes/made them. Its AWSOME!
> HabanaJoe


Habana...  It's my Challenger before I restored her...


*Before Restoration*



*After Restoration*

My Challenger was made by Perfection Industries, but it is not the same company as Perfection that made the other boats above.. and you're right... It is an awesome skiff..

There is a Blue Challenger that is in the "for sale" section now...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

SD, sweet restore. I've been thinking about making some spray rails out of ipe or some other badass kind of wood. What kind of wood is yours, and did u make it?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> SD, sweet restore. I've been thinking about making some spray rails out of ipe or some other badass kind of wood. What kind of wood is yours, and did u make it?


The spray and chine rails are teak and they are original from the manufacturer.. All I did was sand them down, apply 5 coats of Imron clear and followed up with 3 coats of West Systems UV clear epoxy.. They look awesome.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > SD, sweet restore. I've been thinking about making some spray rails out of ipe or some other badass kind of wood. What kind of wood is yours, and did u make it?
> 
> 
> The spray and chine rails are teak and they are original from the manufacturer..  All I did was sand them down, apply 5 coats of Imron clear and followed up with 3 coats of West Systems UV clear epoxy..  They look awesome.


Thanks SD. I agree, they do look awesome. That may be my next project. I might end up using teak, but I think varnished ipe would look sick and be unique.


----------



## knoxess (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow. Happened to drive by on Sunday and wondered if it was for sale.

http://www.merrittmarine.com/boats/listings.php?make=Other&model=Profection&id=148

Seems kinda steep, doesn't it?


----------

